# Bike Transport In 21Rs



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

I would like to transport 2 bicycles in the fold-up bunk area of our 21RS. Has anyone installed bicycle mounts on the floor for the bikes? I found Yakima BlockHead mounts, but it requires removing the front wheels of the bikes....not a big deal, but I would rather not remove the wheel. Any suggestions?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We used to carry three bikes in that area in our 21RS. There are square tie downs on the floor in the front of that compartment called "footman's loops". I would take the pedals off the bikes, roll them in front wheel first and turn the wheel 90 degrees to the right so that it was up against the closet wall. I kept some pieces of foam to put between the bikes and between the bikes and walls and would tie them down with a couple ratchet straps. Worked really well and we never had a mark on the trailer walls.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> We used to carry three bikes in that area in our 21RS. There are square tie downs on the floor in the front of that compartment called "footman's loops". I would take the pedals off the bikes, roll them in front wheel first and turn the wheel 90 degrees to the right so that it was up against the closet wall. I kept some pieces of foam to put between the bikes and between the bikes and walls and would tie them down with a couple ratchet straps. Worked really well and we never had a mark on the trailer walls.


Thanks! Because I put some indoor/outdoor carpeting there to keep things from sliding, I forgot about the footman loops!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Restarting an old thread...

Where were those footman loops located?

Mine does not have any stock ones, so I have to add some. Seems like since they advertise the door as a bicycle door, they would have some method of securing a bike.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I thought these loops were only in the 230RS & 280RS models since they have the full cargo door. Not the ones with bike door access only.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I wasn't sure from the original post, and the answer to it... I'll be adding some, and getting some foam too. Just back from a trip, and had some problems figuring out how to secure a couple of bikes.

Anyone else do something different to mount the bikes?


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I have screwed some of these to the floor. Used to use them in my truck a long time ago. They work great and are cheap.
View attachment Bike mount.bmp


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

I mounted a couple of the bike mounts to a 2X6 that I mount the bikes to. I actually made it years ago for my pick-up, just trimmed the board to fit the Outback. I also slide another scrap of 2X6 along side the rear tire to keep the bike from rubbing the front wall. I wrap the two tires in a blanket and put between the bike to keep them apart. Everything rides well.


----------



## NickW (Oct 17, 2013)

We carry with us three bikes. Two mtn bikes and one road bike. I bought two fork mounts (means you need to take the front wheel off) for the mtn bikes. I load them first, back wheel in, front toward the access door. I then found some small dark color kitchen door handles and attached them to the floor and the underside of the folded up bottom bunk. I then bungee the back tires to these mounts. The road bike (with all wheels on) then slides in between the bathroom wall and the middle mtn bike. I use some foam between the wall and the road bike crank. I then bungee the bike to towel hooks that I installed beside the bathroom door. It takes some fine tuning to get the pedals lined up properly but once you figure out the system it works great. Bikes never move an inch.


----------

